
One fast vaccine strategy could protect against Ebola, H1N1, and more - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/07/new-vaccine-method-could-allow-quick-development-target-multiple-diseases/
======
TheMagician0
Would sure hope that this vaccine will prevent
[this]([http://www.metaculus.com/questions/195/will-the-next-
ebola-o...](http://www.metaculus.com/questions/195/will-the-next-ebola-
outbreak-kill-less-than-1000-people/)) to resolve positively.

